# PSA: Dogs should not eat Wasabi



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

After a very long, hot day of moving furniture, pulling up carpet and stick on tile, and taping and painting the family room in preparation for new carpet installation on Monday, my husband, my friend and I decided to order sushi for dinner. My house in shambles with family room furniture dispersed throughout the kitchen, dining room, and living room, we sat out on the patio to eat. Hamilton has bad boundaries outside. In the house, he would never jump on your lap at the dining room table - but he hasn't figured out outside table is the same. So, he jumped on my friend's lap and instantly inhaled the ball of wasabi on her otherwise empty take out container. :doh:

He licked his chops for a while, and that was that. I, on the other hand, expressed some explitives and concern that the dog would be ill. 

SURE ENOUGH!! Two hours later, guess who started barfing? uke: Poor Hamilton has barfed about a half dozen times in the past few hours. Poor me has cleaned it all up because animal barf makes my husband gag. He's now just barfing up foam, and seems pretty chipper in between, playing with toys, snuggling, humping his bed...

And so, in conclusion, it's 12:41 am, and I'm sitting on the floor of the kitchen, where I am gated with my sick dog for easy clean up. He's curled up next to me. I'm tired and my butt is sore because this floor is not comfortable. This is going to be a long night. The moral of this story is clearly that dogs should not eat wasabi.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Haha, I don't think anyone should eat the whole ball of wasabi at once! I know a guy who did it on a dare. I should ask him about the after effects, LOL.


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Have to admit - I giggled. Poor Hamilton  Long as he is humping his bed (again, I giggled) he sounds ok 

Wasabi is the most hottest thing I have ever tasted - and I like hot stuff. That stuff is scary. God knows what its like coming back up. Ouch.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Another thing a dog shouldn't eat is half a bottle of fiber gummies... Clear, sticky diarrhea for a day straight? No thanks! Awful... I'm glad Hamilton sounds like he's going to be okay!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Haha, I don't think anyone should eat the whole ball of wasabi at once! I know a guy who did it on a dare. I should ask him about the after effects, LOL.


*raises hand* I ate the whole ball of wasabi last year. It was my first time at a sushi restaurant, I had a notion what it was, but was too naive to think it was that bad. In it went. I couldn't breathe, and nearly threw up. Yeah... lesson learned. Poor Hamilton - I feel his pain!

I'm glad Sydney is so deterred from spicy things. Every time my husband orders Papa Johns pizza, I'll show Syd the pepper and she literally runs away. I tried it with wasabi and her reaction was even more dramatic. So thank goodness for that!


----------



## London Dog (Jun 23, 2013)

I cant eat Wasabi myself don't mind the dog lol. Boo once ate a walking talking dog, we came home to wires hanging out of the side of his jaw, no harm done but he did look pleased with himself


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

We're about 8 hrs without a puke now, and Hamilton is his normal, energetic, happy self. I doubt he's learned anything from this incident. I'm just glad it seems to be behind us now!!



Kayota said:


> Another thing a dog shouldn't eat is half a bottle of fiber gummies... Clear, sticky diarrhea for a day straight? No thanks! Awful... I'm glad Hamilton sounds like he's going to be okay!


Oh man, that sounds awful!! I think cleaning up diarrhea is actually worse than puke.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am just glad Hamilton is over his puking and on the road to mending! Poor guy ... it probably burned all the way down and all the way out! I wonder what the other end will feel like ....


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Hambonez said:


> We're about 8 hrs without a puke now, and Hamilton is his normal, energetic, happy self. I doubt he's learned anything from this incident. I'm just glad it seems to be behind us now!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, that sounds awful!! I think cleaning up diarrhea is actually worse than puke.


I had to leave for work later that night and when I got home it looked like the laundry room had flooded, except it was sticky and had colorful gummy bits throughout it.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Haha, I don't think anyone should eat the whole ball of wasabi at once! I know a guy who did it on a dare. I should ask him about the after effects, LOL.


My husband did it on accident- he thought it was avocado. The after effects were . . . Epic.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Dare I ask?


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Kayota said:


> I had to leave for work later that night and when I got home it looked like the laundry room had flooded, except it was sticky and had colorful gummy bits throughout it.


 That's like one of those things where you just stand there thinking "How the heck do I deal with this?" Mop? Paper towels? Swiffer? Blow torch? 

I think Hamilton is cured. After a 12 hour post-barf fast, he had some water, then a few bites of chicken, then a few more bites of chicken, then half his breakfast, then we went to his doxie group where he mingled with his buddies for an hour or so (mostly laid around - it's 90 degrees), and now he's happily dozing on the couch, all splayed out for maximum fan cooling.  I'm glad at least this time I KNEW why he was sick, so I didn't worry about it so much.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I LOVE "wasabi" I am a sushi/sushimi fanatic buuuuuut

The wasabi in those take out containers is not REAL wasabi. The good Wasabi Japonica is very difficult to grow and maintain it wants certain conditions water temps / water movement / I am pretty sure it has to grow in a certain consistency of rocks / pebbles it grows in mountain streams in Japan. There is Oka Wasabi which grows in a field and is easier but still expensive. ( you should look it up it was REALLY interesting its a picky little plant.) Real wasabi is very expensive! Usually the take out may have a smidge in it sometimes but its mostly just horse radish sometimes mustard. Ive never had the pleasure of trying real wasabi  ( I only know this because I watched a episode of like how its made or something like that and was happy to learn something lol )

http://wasabi.org/articles/is-your-wasabi-really-coloured-horseradish/

http://www.wasabia.com/wasabi.php


mustard powder is one way to make a dog throw up if you need them to barf in an emergency situation


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Fade said:


> I LOVE "wasabi" I am a sushi/sushimi fanatic buuuuuut
> 
> The wasabi in those take out containers is not REAL wasabi. The good Wasabi Japonica is very difficult to grow and maintain it wants certain conditions water temps / water movement / I am pretty sure it has to grow in a certain consistency of rocks / pebbles it grows in mountain streams in Japan. There is Oka Wasabi which grows in a field and is easier but still expensive. ( you should look it up it was REALLY interesting its a picky little plant.) Real wasabi is very expensive! Usually the take out may have a smidge in it sometimes but its mostly just horse radish sometimes mustard. Ive never had the pleasure of trying real wasabi  ( I only know this because I watched a episode of like how its made or something like that and was happy to learn something lol )
> 
> ...


I am aware of this, but the green blob in domestic sushi is known as "wasabi" even if it is not genuine wasabi, and it would have been a much longer thread title to include such a disclaimer.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

you could have said dog ate green blob of wasabi thats not really wasabi that is really horseradish dyed green but is called wasabi that made my dog throw up  lol ^_^ I posted that FYI. and others too ^_^ my moms dog eats some of the hottest edible peppers in the world and is obsessed with eating them but has no interest in wasabi thank goodness the peppers don't seem to cause her any ill side effects no vomiting


----------



## TobiasB (Jan 20, 2020)

Kayota said:


> Another thing a dog shouldn't eat is half a bottle of fiber gummies... Clear, sticky diarrhea for a day straight? No thanks! Awful... I'm glad Hamilton sounds like he's going to be okay!


A lot of gummies contain xylitol. Just a few of those can kill a dog. Be careful!


----------

